# Biken in Lichtenfels u. Umgebung



## svenomatik (21. Juni 2004)

hi leutz,

kennt ihr trails, BMX-Bahnen, etc. (halt alles was spaß macht)

in  LIF und UMGEBUNG?

mfg

sven


----------



## xSteveOx (21. Juni 2004)

svenomatik schrieb:
			
		

> hi leutz,
> 
> kennt ihr trails, BMX-Bahnen, etc. (halt alles was spaß macht)
> 
> ...



SuFu !    Irgendwie kommt kein schwein aus unserm eck ! (oder gibts da wirklich nix ?     ) Guckst du: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=115264


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornet (21. Juni 2004)

Des stimmt so net!!
Gibt wohl sogar sowas wie nen Northshore hab ich mal gehört, 
Hast du das Cube vom MBR? - dann frag doch mal den frank
gruß


----------



## xSteveOx (21. Juni 2004)

Hornet schrieb:
			
		

> Des stimmt so net!!
> Gibt wohl sogar sowas wie nen Northshore hab ich mal gehört,
> Hast du das Cube vom MBR? - dann frag doch mal den frank
> gruß



jo , das hat mir der klaus zusammen gestellt !   
den frank hab ich schon gefragt , der kennt nix hier , er wollte mal mit nen paar nach bamberg zu nem dirtspot , es hat aber bis jetz immer geregnet !
Woher kommst du ?

EDIT: wo soll dieser northshore sein ?
achja , wir ham 2 kleine kicker im wald gebaut !    aber , pssst !


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Juni 2004)

N abööönd!
Also in Michelau bei der grossen Turnhalle is ne BMX Bahn,und ne Kleine Halfpipe etc für die Streeter /skater.
In LIF wenn dann direkt City (gibts genug treppen zum springen *g*)...
Soweit ich weis gibts in Rödental bei Coburg auch ne dirtJumpBahn (ist bei schlickjumper.de ausgeschrieben).

Mehr zum Freeriden/DH wäre dann KlosterBanz-zum friedhof rauf,und dann nach links berg ab.Is sehr schnell und heftig-kann man seeehr böse stürzen,...,bei Reundorf kommt man raus.Kann man aber in unzähligen kombinationen fahren,-zb mit Staffelberg und 14heiligen....auch klasse oben am Steinbruch bei Klosterlangheim...

Mein Geheimtip wäre die Neue ICE trasse zwischen rödental und dörfles,und zwar da wo die waldschneisse reingebaggert ist (in etwa auf höhe von Mobile bzw schulze),-werd ma evtl am WE vorbeigucken bzw wenn die arbeit ruht *g*.

Ma guckn was das we bringt.......
                                                    Gruss Rafael


----------



## xSteveOx (21. Juni 2004)

SpeedyR schrieb:
			
		

> N abööönd!
> Also in Michelau bei der grossen Turnhalle is ne BMX Bahn,und ne Kleine Halfpipe etc für die Streeter /skater.
> In LIF wenn dann direkt City (gibts genug treppen zum springen *g*)...
> Soweit ich weis gibts in Rödental bei Coburg auch ne dirtJumpBahn (ist bei schlickjumper.de ausgeschrieben).
> ...



Cool , Michelau kenn ich schon , is aber nen bisschen klein !
14heiligen kenn ich auch , is net schlecht , fidschi und hohe eller gibts noch !
Reundorf gibts noch nen bisschen dirt , is aber nix gescheites , eher für MotoX !
inner lichtenfelser city und in meiner nachbarschaft gibts zwar viele 5er treppen und coole lines , man wird aber überall verjagt !   
in bamberg gibts noch dirt (www.bod24.de)

naja , ich werd nächste woche vllt mal noch rödental schaun !


----------



## svenomatik (23. Juni 2004)

hey hornet wer bist du???

könnten doch ma zam a bike-action machen, oder?


----------



## xSteveOx (1. Juli 2004)

und nach oben !


----------



## svenomatik (10. Juli 2004)

hey, gibs hier nur so wenig leute, die LIF aufm auto stehen ham?


----------



## LAV (28. Oktober 2013)

Auch am Herberg (die Alte Coburger Straße führt dort hin) gibt es ein paar Downhill-Strecken und Allmountain-Trails.
-und ich komm aus diesem Eck


----------

